# ABC Australia Exposed Statin Drug Scam & Pharmaceutical Criminal Activity!



## SeaBreeze

Interesting information about cholesterol lowering statin drugs that's not seen on our 6 o'clock news...



> ABC News in Australia has done an incredible investigative report on cholesterol-lowering statin drugs, daring to expose organized crime in the pharmaceutical industry in the U.S. This is an area where no mainstream media outlet in the USA dares to go, due to the influence of the pharmaceutical industry.
> 
> In this excellent investigative documentary, cardiologists are interviewed to reveal the fraud of cholesterol-lowering statin drugs, and the criminal activity that has allowed this class of drug to become the best-selling class of drugs all-time.
> 
> After ABC Australia aired Part 1,  The Heart of the Matter, last week, Australia’s top medicine safety expert, Emily Banks, urged ABC not to air the follow-up, because it might encourage people to go off their anti-cholesterol statin drugs. “If people stop using their statins . . . it’s very likely that it will result in death,” she said.
> 
> But those scare tactics and attempts at censorship failed, and below is Part 2 as it was aired in Australia, and is now available for the world to watch via the ABC TV Catalyst YouTube channel. Some of the top cardiologists in the U.S. have stated that there is not one single study showing that people who take statins will actually live longer. This fraud is now coming out into the open.
> 
> If you or someone you know are prescribed a cholesterol-lowering statin drug, you would do well to invest 30 minutes of your time to watch this investigative report. You are not likely to learn this information from your doctor, and it could literally change your life.
> 
> Full story and videos here: http://healthimpactnews.com/2013/ab...ug-scam-and-pharmaceutical-criminal-activity/


----------



## SeaBreeze

Plus, if somebody wanted to lower their cholesterol, they could do it without the harmful statins, with more natural things like Lecithin, garlic, etc.


----------



## SifuPhil

Excellent post!

I AM a bit disappointed, though - when I first scanned the title of this thread I thought it said "_Satan_ drugs".



.... on second thought, that might have actually been more appropriate.


----------



## Fern

Gosh after hearing that article I'm in two minds as to whether I should be taking the Statin. Two years ago I had a bad reaction to taking one of the Statins that 'operates' through your liver, I ended up with jaundice. Now the one I'm taking 'operates' through my stomach. My body, not the food I eat, apparently is making more cholestrol that what is supposed to be good for me. 
What are we to believe.!!


----------



## Casper

_*Yes Fern, I'm like you....according to my doc apparently  my body makes too much cholesterol, nothing to do with diet and lifestyle. as I don't eat a lot of sugar or fat, not overweight and I walk 30 minutes every day.
I watched Catalyst when I knew it was about Statins as hubby and I both take them.  After watching that show I've reduced my tablets to one every 3 days and am gradually going to wean myself right off them. I don't think I'll mention it to the doc but see what happens when I have my next blood test. I'm just hoping my levels are the same or lower....will be interesting to find out. *_


----------



## nan

So glad I weaned myself off statins six years ago as the pains in my body and legs are just starting to subside from the effects of the statins.


----------



## Fern

Casper said:


> _*Yes Fern, I'm like you....according to my doc apparently  my body makes too much cholesterol, nothing to do with diet and lifestyle. as I don't eat a lot of sugar or fat, not overweight and I walk 30 minutes every day.
> I watched Catalyst when I knew it was about Statins as hubby and I both take them.  After watching that show I've reduced my tablets to one every 3 days and am gradually going to wean myself right off them. I don't think I'll mention it to the doc but see what happens when I have my next blood test. I'm just hoping my levels are the same or lower....will be interesting to find out. *_


Yes it will be interesting to see what the levels are. I'm going to have another listen to the article, then make up my mind as to whether I come off them.


----------



## SeaBreeze

The safest thing is to do it with your doctor's approval.  My sister did that when I suggested she take Chromium Picolinate for her diabetes.  She still wanted to take the drug, but added the supplement to help out.

Lecithin is touted as cholesterol's worst enemy, and it's healthy to take even if you don't have a problem.  IMO, any natural supplements or foods are better than pharmaceuticals if there's an option.


----------



## grannyjo

I was put onto a combination statin/blood pressure medication about a year and a half ago.  Sure my blood pressure was reduced,  but the previous medication did that anyway.  The combination medication caused me to not be able to lift my arms to shampoo my hair.  I had leg and foot cramps just about every night.  I asked my doctor for different medication - each separated from each other.  I cut out the statin drug,  and after several months,  I also cut out the leg and foot cramps.  I would never go back onto the statin drugs again.  My LDL and HDL cholesterol readings are in balance - nothing wrong as far as I could see.  Our younger doctors have been brought through the system believing that the lower the better.  Seemingly all on fraudulent science.


----------



## Fern

Found this article from the Aus. Heart Foundation.


> [h=1]Heart Foundation 'shocked' at ABC decision to run Catalyst program on cholesterol drugs statins[/h]                  PM
> By David Mark
> Posted     Sat 2 Nov 2013, 1:44am AEDT
> 
> 
> The National Heart Foundation says it is "shocked"  the ABC's Catalyst program has disregarded evidence about the  effectiveness of cholesterol drugs.
> On Thursday night, Catalyst  presented the second part of a program which questioned the worth of  drugs known as statins, which are taken to help prevent cardiovascular  disease.
> The program aired arguments that statins have no effect  for most people. One doctor quoted on the program said they only  benefitted one or two patients in 100.
> The Heart Foundation's  chief executive Dr Lyn Roberts says the organisation does not support  the conclusions reached by the program.
> 
> *Audio:*           Heart Foundation worried ABC program could mislead heart patients (PM)
> 
> She says she is concerned that patients may be misled by Catalyst and could stop taking their medication.
> "I  think with both of the programs that we've seen with Catalyst we've had  a very US-based reflection on the evidence and we were very  disappointed that it wasn't put into the global context of the reliable  medical and scientific literature," she told ABC's PM program.
> [h=3]Statins explained[/h][h=3][/h]Statins are the most commonly prescribed drugs in Australia.
> 
> But what are they and how do they work? ABC Health explains.
> 
> 
> "Personally, I would have like to have seen a few  more Australians actually involved in the program, but that might be  just being a bit parochial."
> Dr Roberts says the nationality of  the doctors on the program is important in the debate because the  situation in the US is different to Australia "in the way that our  authorities assess and look at drugs for use".
> "A good example I  think last night was at the introduction of the program it started with  direct-to-consumer advertising in the US, which of course is actually  not possible to do here in Australia."
> Dr Roberts says the evidence raised in the program that statins do not benefit many patients is incorrect.
> "I disagree with the evidence that the most people that are taking statins don't get benefit from that," she said.
> "There's  really overwhelming evidence for those people, particularly those that  have had heart disease or have had a stroke or a heart attack, that one  of the most effective things that can be done for them is for them to be  on statins and other medications."
> [h=2]Reporter didn't present evidence to Foundation: doctor[/h]The  reporter who put the program together for Catalyst, Dr Maryanne Demasi,  yesterday said she had presented the scientific literature on the  issues to the National Heart Foundation and they were "certainly  supportive of it".
> But Dr Roberts says that is not true.
> "I mean she hasn't presented the scientific literature to me as the national CEO in terms of that," she said.
> She  said she has already received reports from GPs and nurses, following  the first episode last week, of patients going off their medication.
> "They're  going to see people at home who've actually said as a result of the  program they've been really nervous about taking their statins and  they've taken themselves off it."
> Dr Roberts says she is confident in the science behind statins.
> "We  have very rigorous processes here that are run by the Government in  terms of being able to authenticate that research, verify it before the  pharmaceutical companies have any opportunity of being able to bring a  new drug onto the market here in Australia."


----------



## Rainee

That was so amazing that show.. I often wonder about these drugs and I have come to the conclusion that the doctors are in it with the 
pharmaceutical companies because you see these chemist all popping up everywhere.. discount medicines and doctors pushing the drugs because.. they 
get rewarded for it I am sure this happens...

 you know my husband has been on statins for over 20 yrs and last year he changed doctors who lowered the dose from 80mg to 40mg.. well after he did that Frank`s leg pains disappeared and his cholesterol reading is lower than ever.. it was with the high dose.. he goes days with not taking it and says he feels no different.. 

so maybe after this he will stop and see what happens.. he is a little scared to stop altogether as he has angina.. not bad but its there.. and another doctor Frank went to before this new one Frank was asking him about statins and he said well he can`t take them.. so if a doctor can`t take them ,they give it to their patients... hehe ! 

Frank`s heart specialist says to Frank here is a new tablet. another prescription.. he also said we don`t know what they do but we know they help !! LOL can you believe this... now I`m thinking my blood pressure meds are making my legs ache so bad.. I have suffered so bad and I am so sure they are causing it..doc tried to give me other tablets but my legs swelled up so much I had to go back on to Avapro.. any one else take them ? and have trouble with them.. 

Anyway this post is about statins and I have sidetracked a little about my own problems .. sorry for that but its so good to share with other.. I`ll have to find something else to stop my pain and also lower my blood pressure but what ! some days I can`t move .. doc says its nerve pains .. what from ? lol I am the calmest person you would find hehe !!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Statins and muscle pain...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?t=26423&highlight=statins+muscle+pain


----------



## grannyjo

I worked for a doctor's clinic.  Five youngish sort of doctors,  all pursuing their emerging careers.  We were very often visited by the pharmacy reps - all pushing their meds.  
They would arrive with delicious cakes - maybe to get past the receptionists, (amazingly the doctors were rather mean about morning tea - no bikkies, sometimes you had to provide your own milk and sugar).  They also had quite different things for the doctors.  Freebie this or that - the note pad you wrote notes on was the least intrusive.  Some offered holidays - if the doctor attended a  "seminar"  regarding the particular med they were trying to push this week - free airfares each way.  I no longer quite believe what I hear from a doctor,  especially if it is something new.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Interesting article...http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/70-million-americans-set-take-statin-and-flawed-evidence?page=1


----------



## Fern

I'm very sceptical of all that I read these days. I have read where DARK chocolate is good for you, eaten in  moderation. There is also the sugar content to think of, too much sugar can lead to diabetes. It's all a balancing act, but in whose favour.!
Reading the article that came out of Australia on Statins, they talk about lack of COQ10 in the body by taking Statin, COQ10 supplement is available in the health shops. After doing a lot of research on COQ10 the consensus is that not enough trials and a longer period of time is required before 'they' can say it is safe to take. So why the h..... is it on the market. Typical these days, too much is put on the market before enough tests have been done, that includes medicines we take on a daily basis.


----------



## nan

Dark chocolate yum, 
Statins are bad for us, artificial sweetners are deadly, Canola oil/Canada oil is also very  bad for us,and why they have to use Canola oil,  chicken feathers, and even human hair in bread making gets me.


----------



## Fern

To say Statins are bad for us, is not really correct. For those who are at risk of a heart attack or those who have suffered from one, Statins are beneficial.For the rest of us, as far as I'm concerned, the jury is out. There is not a clear, concise decision that Statins are harmful to all the population.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Fern said:


> I'm very sceptical of all that I read these days. I have read where DARK chocolate is good for you, eaten in  moderation. There is also the sugar content to think of, too much sugar can lead to diabetes. It's all a balancing act, but in whose favour.!
> Reading the article that came out of Australia on Statins, they talk about lack of COQ10 in the body by taking Statin, COQ10 supplement is available in the health shops. After doing a lot of research on COQ10 the consensus is that not enough trials and a longer period of time is required before 'they' can say it is safe to take. So why the h..... is it on the market. Typical these days, too much is put on the market before enough tests have been done, that includes medicines we take on a daily basis.



I absolutely agree that *dark *chocolate is beneficial in *moderation*.  Supplements on the market don't have the financial backing for extensive studies and trials, but things are moving forward over time.  Having said that, I'm not that trusting of "studies" of pharmaceuticals, as there has been notice of some behind the scenes biased fixings in those trials.

Here's some info of relevance...



> *How Ubiquinol Can Help Prevent Statin-Induced Myalgia
> *
> Ubiquinol has only been commercially available for about six years, but already there are well over 100 studies demonstrating its many health benefits. One area of intense research is ubiquinol’s effect on statin-induced myalgia.
> 
> When you take a statin drug, it’s important to understand that you:
> Deplete your body of the primary energy source for your heart – namely CoQ10
> Diminish the antioxidant protection for the various lipids in your blood, which are required for normal metabolism
> 
> Ubiquinol is a critical component of cellular respiration and production of ATP. When you consider that your heart is the most energy-demanding organ in your body, you can surmise how potentially devastating it can be to deplete your body’s main source of cellular energy! So while one of statins’ claims to fame is to ward off heart disease, you’re actually increasing your risk when you deplete your body of CoQ10.
> 
> Hence, if you’re on a statin, you MUST take supplemental CoQ10 – ideally in the form of ubiquinol – to counteract the damage being inflicted by the drug itself.
> The other part most people don’t realize is that CoQ10 and ubiquinol are lipid-soluble materials biosynthesized in your blood. The carrier is the blood lipidcholesterol. The ubiquinol actually keeps your LDL (often referred to as the “bad” cholesterol) reduced, as it’s an exceptionally potent antioxidant.
> Reduced LDL cholesterol isn’t bad cholesterol at all. Only the oxidized version will cause a problem. So by reducing CoQ10 production in your body, you’re also removing the mechanism that keeps your LDL cholesterol from doing harm in your body.
> 
> There’s reason to believe ubiquinol could actually be a superior alternative to statins to control cholesterol and protect against heart disease. Unfortunately, it may take a while before anyone will admit its therapeutic powers.
> 
> This is because it would have to be proven in formal clinical trials, and then you could be assured of a fight by the pharmaceutical companies.
> Lipitor alone is responsible for nearly one-fifth of Pfizer’s annual revenue! Ubiquinol could not produce such profits, and Big Pharma would surely not surrender a cash cow as statins to a simple supplement without making a huge fuss. Still, there’s highly compelling evidence to consider ubiquinol, whether you’re taking a statin drug or not – and perhaps even in lieu of one.
> 
> Read more: http://healthimpactnews.com/2013/co...-need-to-know-especially-if-you-take-statins/


----------



## SeaBreeze

More on cholesterol and statins for those interested, Heart of the Matter Part 2...http://www.natmedtalk.com/showthread.php?p=215855#post215855


----------



## Fern

There's also the fact that it can be hereditary, which it is in my case. Women's bodies make more cholesterol than men. 
After doing a lot of research on COQ10 supplement, I found the consensus is that there has not been enough tests done. By what I have read, the benefits and/or side effects from taking them, is all still 'up in the air'. Seems to work for some and not others. I say, err on the side of caution.



> CoQ10 has some great promise for treating certain ailments, but for the  most part, more research is needed to know conclusively whether CoQ10  supplements really work


----------



## Casper

Fern said:


> There's also the fact that it can be hereditary, which it is in my case. Women's bodies make more cholesterol than men.
> After doing a lot of research on COQ10 supplement, I found the consensus is that there has not been enough tests done. By what I have read, the benefits and/or side effects from taking them, is all still 'up in the air'. Seems to work for some and not others. I say, err on the side of caution.




_*I'm like you Fern, mine is hereditary, nothing at all to do with my lifestyle as I'm slim, eat pretty healthy stuff and walk 30 minutes (fast) each day....I do take COQ10, have done so for about 2 months now, just 1 a day.
I'm not due for my next blood test until March 2014 so I won't know whether it has made any difference until then.
I'm only taking my Lipitor every 4th day now, have been doing so for a few weeks so I'm very interested in seeing my next test results. Haven't told my doc as I want to see results first.:eagerness:
*_


----------



## Fern

Casper said:


> _*I'm like you Fern, mine is hereditary, nothing at all to do with my lifestyle as I'm slim, eat pretty healthy stuff and walk 30 minutes (fast) each day....I do take COQ10, have done so for about 2 months now, just 1 a day.
> I'm not due for my next blood test until March 2014 so I won't know whether it has made any difference until then.
> I'm only taking my Lipitor every 4th day now, have been doing so for a few weeks so I'm very interested in seeing my next test results. Haven't told my doc as I want to see results first.:eagerness:
> *_


Wow Casper, good on you, I sure hope it works for you. How will you know about COQ10, will it show up in the blood tests.? I'm really interested in how your results turn out, if it works for you, just maybe I'll give it a go.


----------



## Casper

Fern said:


> Wow Casper, good on you, I sure hope it works for you. How will you know about COQ10, will it show up in the blood tests.? I'm really interested in how your results turn out, if it works for you, just maybe I'll give it a go.



_*Fern, what I'm hoping is that by March 2014 I'll have stopped the statins completely and just taking COQ10......if my cholesterol levels are the same as or better than last time I'll know the COQ10 is doing its job.....if the reverse happens then I guess I'm going to have to rethink my options re the statins....I'd rather not be on them though. I'll report back after the tests.*_kay:


----------



## Fern

Goodluck Casper. Waiting with baited breath.:calm:


----------



## kel397

Gee guys - I don't know - I've read a lot of opposite opinion that says be very careful about dropping your cholesterol medicine! 
I wouldnt be surprised though if doctors were in cahoots with pharmacies etc. Ive tried before to get current affairs TV to look into the PBS scheme here in Australia as I sure would like to know what the chemists are paying for the medicines on it compared with what Im paying - Ive never met or heard of a poor chemist and that's what puts me onto it. I'd also like to know what the link is between doctors and specialists as Im sure there are kickbacks there...


----------



## Fern

kel397 said:


> Gee guys - I don't know - I've read a lot of opposite opinion that says be very careful about dropping your cholesterol medicine!
> I wouldnt be surprised though if doctors were in cahoots with pharmacies etc. Ive tried before to get current affairs TV to look into the PBS scheme here in Australia as I sure would like to know what the chemists are paying for the medicines on it compared with what Im paying - Ive never met or heard of a poor chemist and that's what puts me onto it. I'd also like to know what the link is between doctors and specialists as Im sure there are kickbacks there...


Yes dropping my medicine is not something  I'm prepared to do. I would really like to know if taking the COQ10 is  really necessary, so many conflicting opinions, (as always).


----------



## Casper

_*When I saw my doctor recently she asked if I needed any scripts and mentioned Lipitor.......
I told her I had plenty as I've cut down on them and only take 1 twice a week or less as I wanted
to see what my next blood test results showed....I never told her about taking COQ10 which I've now
 finished as of last week....
She didn't seem too phased and just told me to have the tests done this month......
I'll post results after they're done.*_


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good luck Casper, kudos you're cutting down, and doing it safely with doctor's knowledge. :cool1:


----------



## Fern

Casper said:


> _*When I saw my doctor recently she asked if I needed any scripts and mentioned Lipitor.......
> I told her I had plenty as I've cut down on them and only take 1 twice a week or less as I wanted
> to see what my next blood test results showed....I never told her about taking COQ10 which I've now
> finished as of last week....
> She didn't seem too phased and just told me to have the tests done this month......
> I'll post results after they're done.*_


That's interesting. I wonder how high your cholesterol level was before taking the tablets.?


----------



## grannyjo

I'll be going for my check in about 2 weeks too,  after stopping the statins.  My cholesterol level was fairly low before I started,  and quite honestly I couldn't see the reason why I should take something that caused me other problems.  This one will either confirm or deny that I have done the right thing.  Yes,  I do take CoQ10 on a daily basis.


----------



## Casper

Fern said:


> That's interesting. I wonder how high your cholesterol level was before taking the tablets.?



_*Fern, it's over 10 years now so I'm not sure.....I think it was around 7 to 8.....
*_


----------



## Fern

Casper said:


> _*Fern, it's over 10 years now so I'm not sure.....I think it was around 7 to 8.....
> *_


OK Casper, mine was at 9 before the tablets.


----------



## Casper

Fern said:


> OK Casper, mine was at 9 before the tablets.



_*Fern, mine came down to about 5 after the tablets.....can't wait until next week when I have the tests done.....
Good news I hope....*_


----------



## Rainee

I`ll be interested to see how you go too Casper.. my husband has been on statins for over 20 yrs and last year the doc 
made the dose lower 40mg a day as he was taking 80mg and had bad aches in his legs and joints.. since going down to 40mg he has had no pain.. takes the CoQ10 and last readings was with the CoQ10 lower than it had ever been in the 20yrs also with the lower Lipitor doses.. so the CoQ10 must be working other wise the cholesterol wouldn`t have gone down so far.. his is around 3 now which the doc is happy with.. as I know you have to have some cholesterol in your system.. lets know how you go .. with your blood tests..


----------



## Casper

_*I had my tests on Tuesday and as yet haven't had a call from my GP......
Usually, by now, if there was a problem, too high or whatever, I'd have heard from her.....
Hopefully I'm OK.....
Only taking my Lipitor once a week now.....very interesting.....:dunno:
*_


----------



## Casper

_*Yes Di, mine is hereditary. 
I have a close friend who was always overweight, ate all the sugary, pastry no no's, smoked, never exercised,
no high cholesterol, or blood pressure.
She gave up the ciggies too late and for the past 3 years has been on oxygen 24/7 because of emphysema......
Like you say, luck of the draw, couldn't agree with you more.

*_


----------



## Casper

_*My GP rang me a couple of weeks ago after having the tests and I thought, here we go, my levels have risen.
As it happened, she was ringing about another matter and I didn't think to mention it..
 After I hung up I thought about the blood tests, as she would have had the results back, but had been on holidays and probably hadn't had time to check them.
I never bothered to ring and find out later as I thought if there was a drastic change I would have heard.
I'm still taking 1 a week which wouldn't make the slightest bit of difference I would think, so I'm thinking I may as well just stop taking them completely.*_


----------

